# [erledigt] amarok-9999.ebuild

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

die von mir am meisten genutzte Anwendung wird jetzt aus portage entfernt.   :Sad:   Empfohlen wird amarok-9999.ebuild. Funktioniert das bei irgendjemand?

Bei mir wird die externe MySQL auch nach Anpassung und bestandenem Test nicht aktiviert. Außerdem fehlt im Amarok Hauptfenster der mittlere Abschnitt (Lyrics Anzeige). Ich nutze jetzt erst mal Windows10, da dort Amarok noch funktioniert.   :Embarassed: Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sat Jan 20, 2018 3:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## asturm

amarok-9999 wird *nicht* empfohlen. Aber es muss getestet werden ob es überhaupt so weit genug funktioniert, dass es ein Ersatz sein kann.

Empfohlen werden andere Alternativen.

----------

## s|mon

Ui, gerade erst durch deinen Thread gemerkt. Das ist keine gute Nachricht.

Ich werde mal Cantata probieren - zumindest die für mich wichtigsten Features scheinen dabei gegeben zu sein (Ratings und dynamische Playlisten).

Weiss jmd. ob es möglich ist die Ratings von Amarok zu Cantata zu exportieren? Würde das über das save-in-tags funktionieren? Würde nur ungern alle meine Files neu schreiben um das zu testen.

mfg

s|mon

----------

## l3u

Ein Nachfolgeprojekt scheint Elisa zu sein.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Tomahawk Player und Clementine komipillieren bei mir nicht durch. Außerdem hat Clementine auch qt4 Abhängigkeiten. Wer weiß, wie lange der Player noch in portage ist. Elisa-Player hat keine Möglichkeiten zur Konfiguration.

----------

## musv

Clementine-9999 nutzt qt5, compiliert bei mir problemlos und funktioniert auf den ersten Blick soweit ganz gut. 

Ich nutz es nicht sonderlich viel. Hauptplayer ist bei mir cmus. 

Elisa sieht auf den ersten Blick eher nicht danach aus, was ich will. Es hat gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit Amarok.

Cantata ist bei mir ebenfalls installiert. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man Cantata als Standalone-Player verwenden kann. Bei mir ist Cantanta als Frontend für MPD im Einsatz, der auf meinem HTPC läuft.

----------

## franzf

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man Cantata als Standalone-Player verwenden kann.

 

Startet der dann nicht einfach einen eigenen mpd-Prozess?

Ich verwende selber ncmpcpp.

----------

## flammenflitzer

clementine läßt sich nicht installieren. 

```
# emerge =clementine-9999 -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=clementine-9999" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-sound/clementine-9999::gentoo (masked by: missing keyword)

- media-sound/clementine-9999::local (masked by: missing keyword)
```

```
# cat /etc/portage/package.keywords | grep clementine

=media-sound/clementine-9999 ~amd64
```

```
# cat /usr/local/portage/local/media-sound/clementine/clementine-9999.ebuild | grep KEY

KEYWORDS="~amd64"
```

----------

## franzf

cat alleine wird nicht die Wahrheit ans Licht bringen.

```
[[ ${PV} == *9999* ]] || \

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"
```

Alles außer 9999 ist mit ~amd64 gekeyworded [1]. Füge "**" in package.accept_keywords für clementine hinzu (oder ersetze "~amd64") und clementine-9999 ist frei  :Smile: 

[1] Das große Problem mit ebuilds, die für alle Versionen funktionieren sollen incl. git - irgendwo muss man immer spezielle Logik für einzelne Versionen unterbringen...

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke.   :Laughing:  Habe ich gerade auch hier https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/AMD64/FAQ/de#Ich_m.C3.B6chte_das_Paket_foo_installieren.2C_aber_die_Ausgabe_von_emerge_lautet:_.28masked_by:_missing_keyword.29gefunden.   :Wink: 

Aber ohne die Erklärung  *Quote:*   

> [[ ${PV} == *9999* ]] || \
> 
> KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

 

----------

## asturm

```
$ eshowkw -O clementine

$ equery l -op clementine
```

----------

## franzf

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Aber ohne die Erklärung  *Quote:*   [[ ${PV} == *9999* ]] || \
> 
> KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86" 

 

Trifft ja auch nur auf dieses Paket zu (evtl. noch auf einzelne andere, die releases, beta, live, ... ähnlich handhaben). Am Ende resultieren die beiden zitierten Zeilen in testing-keywords für normale releases und eine leere KEYWORDS-Variable für das live-ebuild (-9999) = "missing keyword".

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe den Fehler mit der Datenbank gefunden. Das interne mysql PlugIn muss (bei mir) deaktiviert werden, damit eine Datenbank angelegt werden kann. Und was die Optik und Funktionalität betrifft, das ist eben der Stand der Dinge ...    :Confused: 

----------

## firefly

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Ich habe den Fehler mit der Datenbank gefunden. Das interne mysql PlugIn muss (bei mir) deaktiviert werden, damit eine Datenbank angelegt werden kann. Und was die Optik und Funktionalität betrifft, das ist eben der Stand der Dinge ...   

 

Man muss das plugin nicht deaktivieren. Zu mindestens nicht bei Amarok.

Es reicht wenn man in den Settings für "Configure Database" die Einstellung "Use external MySQL Database" setzt.

Die Datenbank selbst muss aber vom Nutzer angelegt werden, dass steht so auch im dem "Configure Database" settings dialog.

Dass das mysql plugin bei Amarok-9999 funktionierte war ein paar fixes notwendig (siehe https://bugs.gentoo.org/641060)

Ich selbst verwende seit dem 7.1.2018 amarok-9999 mit externer mysql Database. Wobei ich selbst neben dem Abspielen  nur das Collection feature benötige.

In Amarok-9999 sind die ganzen script plugins noch nicht portiert und somit inaktiv.

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *Quote:*   

> Man muss das plugin nicht deaktivieren. Zu mindestens nicht bei Amarok.
> 
> Es reicht wenn man in den Settings für "Configure Database" die Einstellung "Use external MySQL Database" setzt.
> 
> Die Datenbank selbst muss aber vom Nutzer angelegt werden, dass steht so auch im dem "Configure Database" settings dialog.

 

Das habe ich probiert. Ich habe auch das use flag entsprechend gesetzt. Allerdings haben die Einstellungen erst funktioniert nachdem ich das PluIn deaktiviert habe. (Mit der grundsätzlichen Verfahrensweise bin ich halbwegs vertraut, da ich viele Jahre Amarok mit externer MySQL DB genutzt habe.)

----------

## l3u

Mal ne blöde Frage von wegen amarok-9999: Ist das Projekt jetzt eingeschlafen oder nicht?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Da scheint sich jemand zu kümmern. Ich nutze amarok-9999. Leider fehlt die Lyrics-Anzeige im Mittelfeld. Nach dem letzten kompilieren erscheint nun unter "Settings" der Reiter "LyricWiki" bzw. bei den Einstellungen unter Scripts > LyricWiki. Allerdings bringt ein Hacken bei "Enable Script Console" nichts.

Portierung von Amarok auf KF5 schreitet voran

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/1/25616/portierung-von-amarok-auf-kf5-schreitet-voran.html

----------

## flammenflitzer

Nachtrag: Ich habe gestern amarok neu kompiliert. Jetzt ist alles da,was ich brauche, inklusive Anzeige der Lyrics.   :Very Happy: 

----------

